# York PA show on Dec 1st.



## kenofyork (Apr 21, 2012)

The show is huge, but slot cars were never a part of it. After talking to the organizer I will be setting up and running some Carrera digital 1/32 races. Stop by and race! We will be running the computer system with pit stops and 6 identical cars. An IROC race of sorts. The organizer, Craig Holler, sells the cars and will have some available. He has decided to try to turn this in to a train and slot car show. If anyone wants to have a table please contact 

[email protected]

This is held at the fairgrounds and it is in 2 buildings. The other building holds the Greater York Toy Show and has a huge number of tables devoted to all sorts of things. New and old die cast and model kits are everywhere. 

I am not running the show but have volunteered to run the track and offered to post it on forums to help out Craig.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Craig Holler?
holler for a dollar?


----------

